
Are self-driving cars 33 times more deadly than regular cars? - throwaawaya
http://andrewgelman.com/2018/03/23/self-driving-cars-deadly-regular-cars/
======
lacker
It's also possible that _Uber 's_ self-driving cars are many times deadlier
than regular cars, but the other players in the space are more responsible.

